# Topics > Related topics > Events >  RoboBusiness conference, Robotics Business Review, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Robotics Business Review

Website - robobusiness.com

twitter.com/RoboticBusiness

linkedin.com/groups/3797655

RoboBusiness 2022, October 19-20, 2022, Santa Clara Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2021, October 4-5, 2021, Hynes Convention Center, Boston, Massachusetts

RoboBusiness 2020, June 23-24, 2020, San Jose Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2019, October 1-3, 2019, Santa Clara Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2018, September 26–27, 2018, Santa Clara Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2017, September 27–28, 2017, Santa Clara Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2016, September 28–29, 2016, San Jose McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2015, September 23-24, 2015, San Jose McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

RoboBusiness 2014, October 15-17, 2014, Hyns Convention Center, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

RoboBusiness 2013, October 23-25, 2013, Santa Clara Convention Center, Santa Clara, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Robot Roundup: RoboBusiness 2014 

 Published on Oct 17, 2014




> Computerworld's Sharon Gaudin takes a look at some of the robots on display and in action at the RoboBusiness 2014 conference in Boston.

----------

